# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  دیباگ کدهای php

## Delphi Coder

سلام.
با عرض معذرت از مدیران محترم باید بگم نمیدونم سوالم رو دقیقا در کجا باید مطرح کنم همینجا مینویسم اگر ممکنه راهنمایی کنید.
من تازه شروع به یادگیری php کردم یه سری مستندات هم مطالعه کردم اما الان که به انجام یک سری تمرینات عملی رسیدم نمیدونم دقیقا چجوری میشه کد php رو debug کرد. wamp server رو نصب کردم و به راحتی میتونم صفحات php رو از local اجرا کنم و نتیجه رو ببینم اما دنبال یک امکانی برای trace کردن کد میگردم. اومدم برنامه phpstorm رو نصب کردم. xdebug رو هم روی wamp فعال کردم و امکانات debug برنامه phpstorm رو هم فکر میکنم تونستم راه اندازی کنم مشکل اینجاست که وقتی از یک صفحه یک سری اطلاعات post میشه به یک صفحه دیگه من میخوام خط به خط دستورات اون فایل رو trace کنم و ببینم چجوری پیش میره روند اجرا. پس از اینکه احساس کردم با wamp و phpstorm نمیتونم موفق بشم اومدم بعد از کمی جستجو به zend studio رسیدم که اونم دانلود و نصب کردم (ظاهرا برنامه خوبی به نظر میاد) اما نمیدونم دقیقا چجوری باید این کار رو انجام بدم.

به عنوان سوال دوم آیا IDE بهتری برای این کار یا برنامه نویسی با php وجود داره که بشه باهاش راحتتر کار کرد. شما چه چیزی رو پیشنهاد میکنید.

----------


## iranketab

والا در ویژوال استودیو با استفاده از کلیدهای ترکیبی Ctrl-Alt-C می تونی به صفحه trace کردن دسترسی داشته باشی که باعث میشه خط به خط بخونی کدها رو و ببینی چطوری داره عمل میکنه اما من توی phpstorm همچین چیزی ندیدم. ولی فکر کنم با نصب یه پلاگین اینم داشته باشه

----------

